# I am the greatest composer ever born in Australia



## osheahugh8

I am the greatest composer ever born in Australia. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3dAGBsnDujEijfJprqf_gw


----------



## Bulldog

I'm the greatest composer on the street where I live.


----------



## Rogerx

Been there done that .
Modesty must be your middle name :trp:


----------



## TalkingPie

Not sure if ironic, or victim of the Dunning-Kruger effect.


----------



## mikeh375

I'd say there's some competition...what say you Hugh?....


----------



## hammeredklavier

Bulldog said:


> I'm the greatest composer on the street where I live.


Also the greatest bulldog composer


----------



## nikola

Why only in Australia? You're the best in the universe! 

But what really bothers me is how people obviously get offended when someone says something like this. 
So many dislikes on all of his videos only because he said "I am the greatest composer ever born in Australia"? I mean, really!? So, you don't actually give a s*** about music, but you only care about the image of the guy and what he has to say? Cancel culture made up by small minds?
I don't want to burst your bubble, but small minds can't be good musicians. 
Those dislikes actually only show the stupidity of those who take so seriously what anyone has to say. Get over yourself, your ego and your fake 'humbleness'. 
Why would I care what he has to say about himself?
Btw. his music isn't bad at all. I actually like it.

I'm also not saying that anyone on this forum specifically got butthurt because of his statement. I'm just stating my opinion.


----------



## Roger Knox

nikola said:


> I'm also not saying that anyone on this forum specifically got butthurt because of his statement.


That would be hard to prove...

However, it gave me an Idea for a Stupid Thread (see below, way down). And also, the courage to say that I think I am the best composer in Canada. (Being Canadian, I'll be sure to say "sorry" if I'm not.)


----------



## Phil loves classical

Would you say "sorry" if you weren't the best Canadien composer?


----------



## nikola

I'm pretty sure that many composers said many stupid things during their lifetime. Beethoven wasn't much humble.... neither was Morricone.


----------



## Roger Knox

Phil loves classical said:


> Would you say "sorry" if you weren't the best Canadien composer?


I was ready to ignore this post, until noticing there was an "e" you snuck into Canadien (ha-ha). The answer is "Oui" and "Je suis désolé." But I'm over the "I am the greatest Canadian composer" schtick now, it was a PR blunder.


----------



## Roger Knox

nikola said:


> I'm pretty sure that many composers said many stupid things during their lifetime. Beethoven wasn't much humble.... neither was Morricone.


Yes you're right and there is a serious issue: "How does a composer get noticed?" Because so many don't. There can be no guide on _The Prim and Decorous Route to Becoming a Famous Composer_. I think there is a certain risk to what seems like over-the-top self-advertising. But in the global marketplace it could succeed if there is substance to back it up.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Just in case you ever find yourself on "Jeopardy" and you hit the Daily Double...

Australia's greatest composer would be Percy Grainger...

New Zealand's greatest composer would be Douglas Lilburn... with John Psathas as a dark horse candidate, although I prefer either Finn brother... Neil first, then Tim...

Canada's greatest composer would be Colin McPhee, although I prefer Neil Young...

_Le plus grand compositeur canadien serait probablement Claude Vivier, même si franchement, je préfère "Arcade Fire"._


----------



## Symphonic

Good.

I wish more had your courage. Whether you can back that statement up or not, our Classical world would benefit from some tension and true competition.


----------



## adrien

I'm the greatest composer currently wearing my underpants.


----------

